# New SLK Pictures



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

thought someone might be interested in this:

http://www.z4um.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=626

you have to scroll down the thread a little bit to get to the picture (which is 400k in size)

W


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

nice amair i might fancy one of those.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

very cool front.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

V Nice. Â I really enjoyed owning the curent SLK for a year, despite it's shortcomings as a drviers car.

MB are sure to raise the stakes with the new one.

Montoya will make the brand sexier too. 8)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

One of first saw pics of this new SLK I though 'wow' - but the more I see it the more I think that it's just 'ok' (the front) and god damn ugly (the rear!!)

Damian


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> V Nice. I really enjoyed owning the curent SLK for a year, despite it's shortcomings as a drviers car.
> 
> MB are sure to raise the stakes with the new one.
> 
> Montoya will make the brand sexier too. 8)


Gary - you don't strike me (from your forum posts) as someone who would have enjoyed the SLK at all! So you thought it was a fun car to drive? 
W.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm sure it's a fab car - but to me the front looks too much like an MGTF :-/ sorry


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary - you don't strike me (from your forum posts) as someone who would have enjoyed the SLK at all! Â So you thought it was a fun car to drive? Â
> W.


I said to 'own' although it drives OK for what it is, and that is not a sports car.  The autobox was great and the brakes good. The engine note was odd, but smoother than the 225 TT and wrung out 100% there is very little between the SLK and TT in real road driving. It's just most SLK drivers are of a more sedate type, so you never see them being driven in anger.

I had one wonderful drive down through France on the Route Nationales through to Andorra and back in the Summer of 97. It all made sense and I really enjoyed the car plus it was very unusal at the time since i manged to secure one of the first UK cars.

Oh, and I sold it after one year for 2 grand more than i paid for it. No recalls. No problems which counts for a lot.

That makes for a satisfactory ownership experience in my book.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I'm sure it's a fab car - but to me the front looks too much like an MGTF :-/ sorry


I hadn't thought about that, but now you mention it, it does a bit. Sad reflection on the MG that that very fact is putting me off the car...


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> nice amair i might fancy one of those


Cut, how could you? 



> is every two seater a hairdresser's car


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Cut, how could you?


i know i know what can i do black one 19'' rims tinted glass 
it would be rude not to.
just a back and sides sir?


----------

